# Eclipse Startup Error



## GooglesHD (19. Sep 2010)

Hallo Java-Forum User!

Ich habe vor kurzem Eclipse 64 BIT für meinen Windows 7 Ultimate PC installiert, doch imma wenn ich es starte bekomme ich folgenden Error, hierzu ein Bild:

Kostenloser Bilder Upload Service - Gratis Bilder hochladen / uploaden ohne Anmeldung

habe schon einiges durchgelesen finde aber keine Lösung für das Problem, falls jemand weiß woran es liegt, bitte helfen!

MFG OLI!


----------



## diel2001 (19. Sep 2010)

Du musst im PATH den Pfad zum java/bin Verzeichnis eintragen
(In den Umgebungsvariablen von Windows )


----------



## GooglesHD (19. Sep 2010)

diel2001 hat gesagt.:


> Du musst im PATH den Pfad zum java/bin Verzeichnis eintragen
> (In den Umgebungsvariablen von Windows )


 Danke für den Hinweis, doch wo genau kann ich das Verzeichnis nun eintragen, immerhin kommt keine Auswahl etc. könntest du vll einen Anfänger einen weiteren Tipp geben


----------



## Wildcard (19. Sep 2010)

Installier dir eine 64 Bit JRE (kein JDK), der Rest sollte automatisch funktionieren.


----------

